# A question about Weber's iGrill



## Dirty Dorf (Jun 11, 2020)

I bought an iGrill temperature probe when I got my smoker (very recently).  I've been using the probe as an ambient thermometer while the grill heats up abd then putting it in the meat when I start smoking.  I cook to temperature but I still feel like I am cooking blind because I am not tracking the grill temperature.

So, I just got an ambient iGrill probe.

Here's the problem.  My original iGrill only has one input.  I could use the ambient while heating up and switch to the meat but I am in the same boat. 

Suggestions?  Would I switch out the probes from time to time to check the grill temp?  Or should I just say, "Screw it" and spend $100 for a dual input iGrill?


----------



## Sowsage (Jun 11, 2020)

I would go ahead and get something with multiple probes. I had an igrill mini but never had any luck with it reading the corect temps. Was 10° off. Could have just been that one though.  Check out some of the stuff from inkbird. They have really great products that have all been very accurate for me. And very reasonable prices. 
I have the 4 probe and absolutely love it!









 Inkbirdbbq
. Is a sponsor here and usually has some kind of deal going on here on the forum .


----------



## normanaj (Jun 11, 2020)

ThermoPro or Inkbird,can't go wrong with either.


----------



## sandyut (Jun 11, 2020)

Thermoworks is also very good.  Inkbird also very good.

I had a weber insta read - it was never correct.


----------



## goldendogs (Jun 11, 2020)

I have the Inkbird  IBT-4XS  with 4 probes and it is a great unit


----------



## Blues1 (Jun 11, 2020)

I have the igrill 2 and 3 because of my gasser. They are ok, but that's all...just ok. Next buy will be Inkbird with wifi.


----------



## bigfurmn (Jun 12, 2020)

I have the four probe iGrill 2 and have used it for a few years now and like it. Recently picked up an Inkbird wi-fi. For the same price of $100, I like being able to check the temps from any where not just Bluetooth range. Especially if I need to run to the store if I forgot something or need more beer.


----------



## cmayna (Jun 12, 2020)

Thermoworks smoke is my go to unit.    Good reception,  large read out.  Very accurate.


----------



## Dirty Dorf (Jun 12, 2020)

I just ordered the Inkbird with 4 probes that Sowsage posted above.  *finger crossed*

Thanks for your input.


----------

